# Recharge AC . . . ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I live in cali near sacramento. And its not terribly hot, but hot enough.

I made my own leather seat covers...and its leather, so its hot.
I only have the triangle pieces tinted, I had the rear glass done, but coming back from a snowboarding trip, found it completely shattered.

So i kinda just replaced it and left it as is.

So anywho, car is freakin hot, and driving with the 2x60 ac doesnt work ( 2 windows down at 60mph )....cause the air is like 90 standing with humidity so its not refreshing at all going 65 or higher....its like an oven blowing in my face.

But the AC in my car doesnt put out all that cold air....
Had the idea of a DIY on the ac system....swung by wal-mart and picked up one of those recharge cannisters with a gauge on it ( R-134a ), and its like green=recharge...blue=good, yellow=something and red is=bad.

I put the hose on the low port and the gauge read as RED.....

Is my system R-12 or R-134a ??

Cause if its R-12 ...then maybe its not reading it accurately....and if it is R-134a....there goes a 100 bucks..... I read you should run it 10 minutes a day to keep it in good standing which I have been doing for the past week.

I've got a chilton, and all it says is that it isnt recommended as a DIY thing.

Your thoughts ?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

first off, it's a 134a, r12 is too expensive and is being harder to get to for the normal consumer.
you could check to see if your compressor clutch engages, well, at least, when the ac button is pressed. 
and if you can have manifold guages hooked up, you can see what pressures you're running, well, if any.
if it's a leak, you'd have to find it first, then fix it, then evacuate the ac system, then recharge it with 134a. i'd really recommend that you have a qualified tech take a look at that.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> first off, it's a 134a, r12 is too expensive and is being harder to get to for the normal consumer.
> you could check to see if your compressor clutch engages, well, at least, when the ac button is pressed.
> and if you can have manifold guages hooked up, you can see what pressures you're running, well, if any.
> if it's a leak, you'd have to find it first, then fix it, then evacuate the ac system, then recharge it with 134a. i'd really recommend that you have a qualified tech take a look at that.


Yea, when I hooked up the DIY cannister from wal-mart, the psi was in the red like 150psi on the gauge.

But would that be due to the fact that the car has been driving in 90degree heat with the ac on...and had been sitting outside for 3 hours ??

Ill check it again tonight and see if I get a different reading....but yea...if its the same reading, definately bringing it to a tech...( i hate spending money on someone else doing something ).....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when the pressure goes that high the system will not engauge. sure your fans will kick in but it will not circulate any coolant. what you need to do is use the hose you got with the kit, take the gauge off. cover the end the gauge was on with the towle and connect it to releave the pressure al of it. buy a can of r-134a oil, start the car, put it on high and turn ac on, inject the oil into the system. run it, now add coolant and it should work. 

green= empty/low
blue=good/full
yello=needs bleeding
red=over filled! bleed bleed bleed.

the ac in my 91 se-r had no collant in it at all (guy had it made into 134a but never used it) and it didnt work. i used 2 cans of oil to unseize the compresser, 1 can of "ac system super seal" <like a thick super glue) and 1 can of coolant. i just bled the system today and it was like a brown color because the lines were so dirty. i replaced the coolant and its frosty now :thumbup: after 2 years of not being used that shit is cooooooold


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> when the pressure goes that high the system will not engauge. sure your fans will kick in but it will not circulate any coolant. what you need to do is use the hose you got with the kit, take the gauge off. cover the end the gauge was on with the towle and connect it to releave the pressure al of it. buy a can of r-134a oil, start the car, put it on high and turn ac on, inject the oil into the system. run it, now add coolant and it should work.
> 
> green= empty/low
> blue=good/full
> ...



i hate to sound like a dumbass, but when you say coolant, do you mean refrigeant ?

And like i say, im paint and body....thats about it my friend.

So do I bleed the low port spot ??

Do i inject the the oil into the low port as well ?

Im just this stupid......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> 1.i hate to sound like a dumbass, but when you say coolant, do you mean refrigeant ?
> 
> 2.And like i say, im paint and body....thats about it my friend.
> 
> ...


1. yes sir.
2. dont worry, your learning.
3.yes, just put a towel over the end of the hose and then hook it up to the low pressure side
4. everything is dont on the low pressure side, high pressure should only be touched by the pros.
5. i knew nothing at one time too, then i joined this forum and also bought a project beater b13se-r that needs lots of work.......i know quite a bit now. :cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> 1. yes sir.
> 2. dont worry, your learning.
> 3.yes, just put a towel over the end of the hose and then hook it up to the low pressure side
> 4. everything is dont on the low pressure side, high pressure should only be touched by the pros.
> 5. i knew nothing at one time too, then i joined this forum and also bought a project beater b13se-r that needs lots of work.......i know quite a bit now. :cheers:


Thanx that defaintely clarifies....
Recap::
1) bleed low port line completely.
2) recharge w/ r134a refriegant and im done.

right ?
& thanx for understanding with me learning....

If you need body and paint...im the man....link below my name has my car...and all of it is by me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Thanx that defaintely clarifies....
> Recap::
> 1) bleed low port line completely.
> 2) recharge w/ r134a refriegant and im done.
> ...


^exactly. if you want a really good job take your car to a dealer and tell them "i need you to complatly bleed my entire ac system." and they will hook up a vacume type thing to the low pressur e side and a pump to the high. once its all out fill it with a can of oil re-charge and then some refriegerant <word to the wise, get the good stuff. read the lables and spend on the best. i like "artic freeze" it gets colder faster. i used the cheap $8 can yesturday as my last cleaning cycle because like i said before i fixed it and patched the holes it hasnt been used since 2 years ago minimume and last time i bled it it was brownish *yuck* so nect time im having a shop bleed the entire thing and ill recharge it.

good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

first off, don't bleed the 134a into the atmosphere, that's just not cool, and EPA might fine you.
introducing air into the ac system will cause more problems. one that comes to mind is your receiver/dryer. the dessicant inside will be useless in absorbing moisture when the ac system is sealed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought 134a was totaly safe....its the r12 thats bad.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> first off, don't bleed the 134a into the atmosphere, that's just not cool, and EPA might fine you.
> introducing air into the ac system will cause more problems. one that comes to mind is your receiver/dryer. the dessicant inside will be useless in absorbing moisture when the ac system is sealed.


I understand the EPA situation....second.....how would air be introduced ?

Cause the thing from walmart as an end that hooks into the low port like a tire thing which is pressuriezed...so only the contents of the can would go in, if anything a super tiny piece of air would get in......and how would that be different from a shop ??? they probably hook into the line the same way to recharge.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> I understand the EPA situation....second.....how would air be introduced ?
> 
> Cause the thing from walmart as an end that hooks into the low port like a tire thing which is pressuriezed...so only the contents of the can would go in, if anything a super tiny piece of air would get in......and how would that be different from a shop ??? they probably hook into the line the same way to recharge.


not quite, they use a thing that hooks onto the low pressure AND the high. they put the refrigerant into the the low pressure side and pull some out of the high and cycle it......kiiiinda like bleeding a brake system but not quite.

but honestly cant see how you would get much if any air in the system by useing a DIY pepboys/auto zone/wal mart kit?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> not quite, they use a thing that hooks onto the low pressure AND the high. they put the refrigerant into the the low pressure side and pull some out of the high and cycle it......kiiiinda like bleeding a brake system but not quite.
> 
> but honestly cant see how you would get much if any air in the system by useing a DIY pepboys/auto zone/wal mart kit?


well, yea, is what I figured.....

And im pretty sure the r12 is the bad really unsafe kind....thats why its discontinued for the most part and cost so much.....anything bad for the enviroment usually cost a ton just to have.....

but as far as r134a being bad....im not entirely sure....possibly....ill check


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I completely drained my AC on the low port.
Refilled it till the gauge showed 3/4 full within the blue section.....

Now the AC blows crisp cool air thats a good amount colder, and consistantly.

Before it would be warm, then get cold, then within 4 minutes go back to just blowing warm air....so this biggest accomplisment, is that it consistantly blows super cool air....

So im happy....Total cost...40 bucks.....compared to 120 at a shop.


WOOO !!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WELL DONE SIR.

*gives a crisp firm hand shake* :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

134a is pretty much di-fluro-ethane or tri-fluro-ethane, the stuff found in computer air duster cans.

*It can be used as a refrigerant as well as a propellant, I know this from my experience in the airsoft hobby. Certain japanese replica guns made by certain companies can only use 134a gas, the propellant found in computer duster cans. It had something to do with the "innate" psi of the gas that was safe to use with internals. Also, with discussion on airsoft boards, it was found out that it can be used as a refrigerant as well. I'm guessing R-134a is in a different form than "HFC" 134a. But anyway, 134a is pretty much safe from EPA violations, as it's found in thousands of computer duster cans across the country in various retail store chains. In fact, japanese retailers switched from selling "FLON" gas to regular HFC-134a because of environmental concerns. 

Also, I'm assuming R-134a is the refridgerant form of the propellant HFC-134a.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wildmane said:


> 134a is pretty much di-fluro-ethane or tri-fluro-ethane, the stuff found in computer air duster cans.
> 
> *It can be used as a refrigerant as well as a propellant, I know this from my experience in the airsoft hobby. Certain japanese replica guns made by certain companies can only use 134a gas, the propellant found in computer duster cans. It had something to do with the "innate" psi of the gas that was safe to use with internals. Also, with discussion on airsoft boards, it was found out that it can be used as a refrigerant as well. I'm guessing R-134a is in a different form than "HFC" 134a. But anyway, 134a is pretty much safe from EPA violations, as it's found in thousands of computer duster cans across the country in various retail store chains. In fact, japanese retailers switched from selling "FLON" gas to regular HFC-134a because of environmental concerns.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming R-134a is the refridgerant form of the propellant HFC-134a.



In all honesty....and im not being sarcastic at all.

Thankyou for pointing that out...I love it when people provide good facts....

Thankyou for making that point....makes me even happier.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

good job with the A/C hopefully it keeps blowing cold air nothing better than cold a/c.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

For Future reference....whats the mixture i should use as far as R134a Oil and R134a Refrigreant ???

This time, i used the pre=mixed stuff....but they do have the individual cannisters......should I use one oil to every 2 refrigeant ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i used one full can of oil and refrigerant. works ok, but not 100% as cold as it should be. im gona try to have it cleaned by a pro go get all the gunk out.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

pete? said:


> i used one full can of oil and refrigerant. works ok, but not 100% as cold as it should be. im gona try to have it cleaned by a pro go get all the gunk out.


you guys sound like you know your stuff. my problem is i show 150psi on both high and low ports, any ideas? my refigeration repairman freind (he works on refrigerators and house a/c) said that seemed really high to him but he doesnt do cars so he doesnt know. any ideas? yes the fans and the pump turn on, but the pump doesnt cycle like its supposed to, it just engadges and stays on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

best bet is to go and gte one of the stupid people gauges. instead of reading specific PSI is reads "empty, recomended, FULL, DANGER!!!!!!" If you are in full or danger drain it some untill you are in the blue/recomended area. 

how are you rearding the high pressure side? i didnt know they sold the high pressure attachment to the general public. <because its very high pressure and dangerous.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

pete? said:


> best bet is to go and gte one of the stupid people gauges. instead of reading specific PSI is reads "empty, recomended, FULL, DANGER!!!!!!" If you are in full or danger drain it some untill you are in the blue/recomended area.
> 
> how are you rearding the high pressure side? i didnt know they sold the high pressure attachment to the general public. <because its very high pressure and dangerous.



oh, sorry i didnt get the gadges, they where my refridgerator repair friends gadges. hes licensed for residental and commercial equipment. he just thought mine was high. he also told me that i could try to relive the pressure on the low side, but to be carefull because the pressure is so high, kinda spooked me. dont want to freeze my fingers and have them fall off.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

HOLY CRAP....dont touch the high port.

Only touch the low port...as far as PSI, , 150 would be in red, which is bad....

Should be between 60-80 im pretty sure, off the top of my head to be in blue where you need to be.

If anything. I'd do what I did...and just bleed the low port completely....and recharge it....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when you bleed pressure off and it comes out its not cold at all.........alittle oily/greasy but not cold.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> when you bleed pressure off and it comes out its not cold at all.........alittle oily/greasy but not cold.


Actually, its really greasy, and smells like crap....

I would suggest wearing gloves as just a safety precaution and glasses/googles just in case...as i was bleeding mine, i aimed the hose my way by accident....not pleasant at all.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Actually, its really greasy, and smells like crap....
> 
> I would suggest wearing gloves as just a safety precaution and glasses/googles just in case...as i was bleeding mine, i aimed the hose my way by accident....not pleasant at all.


thats why i said cover it with a towel :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> thats why i said cover it with a towel :thumbup:


I did use a towel....My g/f came in and started bomb-barding me with questions about the computer and crap....so i let go and when i reached back, not looking, i flicked it around and whamo !

Anywho, hey Pete? .... Out of curiosity, do you bleed the low port w/ the car on and full ac going or when the car is completely off ??

Cause I did it when it was off.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i did it with the car on.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> i did it with the car on.


LOL !
Great...you never specified that....oh well. It worked for me.

I'll just let that crap sit in there for a month and do it again.

Thanx Pete ( not being sarcastic )


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Read press from low port only, fill/bleed low port only. (the can should say that so read directions too). 100 or more psi is whack, it's totally over-filled so bleed it down to the "good" charge area on the guage and with car running and ac on full blast.
Take press. readings with ambient temp about 70-80 degrees F. This should be your garage in the morning unless you live here in AZ or death valley. It will be more accurate.
For a boost in cooling especially if you're running an underdrive pulley, install a 9-10 inch radiator cooling fan on the condensor itself (looks like a second radiator in front of the actuall radiator). Wire it to an on/off switch in the cabin and run it for more airflow when you need it.


----------

